# Scarecrow from the Dark Knight



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Since I'm doing a cornfield as this year's theme, I'm debating doing a scarecrow outfit for myself. Not the "Wizard of Oz" scarecrow, mind you, but more like Scarecrow from The Dark Knight.

makes me wonder if I should actually do the whole "Dr. Crane" blue suit, or just work off the concept of the mask itself.

.GIF of the mask

pic of the mask


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

blue suit is cool, but weather it up so its dusty looking and worn down. theres always his "trench coat" which is just his full body straight jacket split up the middle. if you were to try his fear gas version glue on some rice onto the mask so it looks like maggots.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

good call. I'll probably do the nightmare version. 

I bought some burlap today, so now I need to find some twine and figure out how to stitch burlap. I'm pretty crafty, but this may take a few tries. I'd like to put it over a solid form so it has more of a shape, and won't flop.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Sigh. This went the way of the "ain't nobody got time fo dat".

I'm going to work on it this summer, however. I've got time, and I was told by my wife that I can't be Jack Sparrow for the fifth year in a row.


----------

